# how to open password locked rar and zip files



## sunny (Aug 14, 2004)

hey can u plz suggest me a software which can open my password locked zipped files


----------



## devianthulk (Aug 14, 2004)

Download  Zip and Rar password cracker.
try a google search.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2004)

Have u genuinely forgotten th password or r u trying to open th file containing address of some warez site  ? Try Advanced Zip Password Recovery.


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 14, 2004)

All zip password hacker will work if the password used is small (abt 4 charecters) and if the charecters in the password are all simple words. Otherwise if the password is longer than 6 charecters and if it uses special charecters like @#$% etc in it. Then ur wasting your time. Its not gonna crack for ages. Trust me becoz ive tried it before usin all the software mentioned above


----------



## prankzter (Aug 14, 2004)

try advanced zip/rar password  recovery software.
it is a trial version so u hav to cr**k it first so that u can use the true power of this software!


----------



## krazydude (Aug 14, 2004)

Advanced zip password recovery only works for simple passwords which r 4 letters long, and if u have an higher encryption like 128 / 256 bit one then no way can u crack that baby open


----------



## BONZI (Aug 14, 2004)

> Advanced zip password recovery



Well see you at your age of 60


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 14, 2004)

i agree the mentioned s/w will work only for pass upto 4 chars, if more then giv up the effort


----------



## mahidhar (Aug 15, 2004)

Advanced zip password recovery works nice. you can first try with various dictionary , like english alphabets, special charecters, websites, computer terminology etc. there are various kinds of dictionories available on the net for download.


----------



## mariner (Aug 15, 2004)

and i thought that v r not allowed to talk about hacks n cracks in this forum !!!!


----------



## dspnhn (Aug 15, 2004)

search for cRARk on google..it MAY solve your problem


----------



## troubleshooter (Aug 16, 2004)

TRY ULTIMATE ZIP CRACKER. SEARCH IN G   GLE FOR THE CRACKED VERSION UZC. ITS FASTER THAN ADVANCED ZIP PASSWORD RECOVERY AS FOR RAR PASSWORD RECOVERY IM ALSO LOOKING FOR SOME SOFTWARES.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 16, 2004)

What the bloody hell is going on here!!!


----------



## mariner (Aug 16, 2004)

where are the moderators? or does it mean that now v r free to discuss all these things ?


----------



## godfather (Aug 16, 2004)

my friend himself made 1 password cracker inVB.it was able to crack first 4 out of 7 characters it was hemu123 & it managed to give hemu?%% i can give it to u if u want.


----------



## BONZI (Aug 16, 2004)

> and i thought that v r not allowed to talk about hacks n cracks in this forum !!!!



A password cracker and a software crack is different  ie a password cracked (provided that you use it to recover your forgotten password) is legal but using crack for software is illegal. BTW hacking is not synonymous to an illegal activity.


----------



## mariner (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks for enlightening me bro


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 17, 2004)

no man
don't use rar,zip password cracker.
i have tried that fucking things.
they r not working on big long passes.waste ur timr ok?
home====www.freeinfonet.tk


----------



## sms_solver (Sep 19, 2004)

If sw mentioned above can be used under brute-force attack if pw is less than say 7 characters.

If you are trying to find password of zip files that you have created, then you might remember some words here and there so make a dictionary

Use excel to type password in column and then sort the column and then save the file as txt, then it can be used for dictionary attack

you can use yr logic while typing passwords like


```
newdelhi1
newdelhi2
...
newdelhi10
spiderman
spidermanXP
...
```

I guess you got what I mean to say!


----------



## vinay (Sep 24, 2004)

Encrption in rar is quite strong and we cannot break password lenght more than as it takes alot of resoucres
if u want zip u can if it contains more than 3 files in archive 
just download Passwarekit from 
htttp://www.lostpasswords.com


----------



## visvo (Oct 18, 2004)

fren read me .. all this things are waste of ur valuable time its of no use.. i wasted all my 15 nights for this things and got nothing coz brute force or plain u can find nothing by attacking these program are a big failure. ..don't know how our techiez at digit manages to get those things done but i m poor chap in this.. if any one can help me plz do it !


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 18, 2004)

thanx 4 the cool link vinay


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 21, 2004)

use password recovery softwares such as advanced password recovery!


----------



## vinaypatel (Jul 27, 2005)

try zip cracker


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 28, 2005)

It seems u have to spend this millenia hackin the password, hacking passwords,esp. RAR, (the longer it is, the longer it takes (exponentially)) takes up a lot of chip power and time (read 100s of years); even with the best password recovery sw!!! 
And downloaded password encrypted compressed files are mostly rar...

Hey!!! If it's a known word (not name or so) then there is a way out. U get dictionaries, word lists with some Password recovering sw for dictionary attack. They could speeden up things to about 1/2 an hr. Or the password has to be small (max of 4 letters). That is ur only way out. Anything more takes infinity. 

U might need a grid of supercomputers to get this done with asap  

IF U WANNA HEAR FROM THE EXPERTS : GO HERE; 

RAR archives are encrypted by the much stronger AES-128 standard; now READ THIS

HERE

AND HERE (might relieve u a bit)

HELP ON PASSWORDS

A better idea will be to dump the file.. collect new ones... 

For ur happiness & experimentation... try these 
Advanced Archive Password Recovery
RAR Password Cracker
Rar Key

Try this too


*(Psst) Tip: Most of the times, the password will be the site name (full name) or owner names... Don't say it to anybody     )*


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh ppl, 
*www.elcomsoft.com/archpr.html

Cra....PM......

heha

It not only cracks all types of archive formats but also provides a function that will open password protected zip files for sure (however long the password might be) heha


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 29, 2005)

If it is a zip password, it'll be easier to recover... but a rar password'll take time yaar... I already gave the link though...


> Advanced Archive Password Recovery  - The fastest ZIP cracker in the world!
> 
> Guaranteed decryption (usually, within the hour) of most WinZip  archives (created in versions 8.0 and below, with 5+ encrypted files) is available; it works regardless the password complexity and length


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey Mods , Is this a crack forum or something ?

People r happily discussing thier ways to crack some thing and are sharing it too..

Are you guys listening (batman - i think)


----------



## kalpik (Jul 29, 2005)

Here we are not dicussing about hacking or cracking, its about "recovering" the password. Comeon, cant someone forget his password?? Dont we have the "Forgot password" link everywhere?? So this discussion is perfectly leagal and within the TOS of the forum. (BTW, FYI, i have not participated in this discussion as of yet cuz i dont like to post if im not interested in the topic.)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2005)

forgetting passwords is sacrelige.

Passwords r for others to forget not them who create them.

It may be a private zip file of others we r tryin ta open (cant it???)


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 31, 2005)

Advanced Rar Password recovery is the best out there

it has guaranteed winzip 8 passowrd recovrey within 2 hrs


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 31, 2005)

Come on guyz... just helpin a guy out.... It is the primary purpose of the forum.. right..

Come on...QwertyManiac... stop fussin like a kid... passwords can be forgotten... TO FORGET IS HUMAN...


----------



## a_dalui (Aug 10, 2005)

download passwod kit enterprise from *<Snipped>*

Edited by *drgrudge*


----------



## selva1966 (Aug 10, 2005)

Now warez links have started showing their face.

Reporting.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2005)

Told u that tis will take a nasty turn didnt i ?
TRY googling for nything not legal on this forums and use those answers privately...


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 11, 2005)

man o man...did anyone even bothering as to when this topic was started ? No one notices and the last post bt July 27th was on Oct 21st! for cryin out loud!!! next time think a lil ...and Vinay patel replies and so does everyone follow.... sheesh :roll: Think a lil!! am reporting this thread !!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 11, 2005)

Ohh dint notice. I edited a post here also. Time to close this thread and the thread starter would have got what he wanted. Other can search for the replies in here. 


_Thread Closed_


----------

